# anthro comics that you'd find at a local comic shop



## Graveyardshift (Nov 20, 2010)

Went to my local comic shop today. I didn't look all that hard, but I found a few Gold Digger comics. Any recommendations. Adult ones would be great too.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think local comic shops tend to sell many furry comics. Mostly because they probably wouldn't sell well at all to their main demographic. Plus, if they sold adult ones, they'd most likely get in trouble for selling what's basically porn.

You'll probably have to stick to shopping online.


----------



## Graveyardshift (Nov 20, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I don't think local comic shops tend to sell many furry comics. Mostly because they probably wouldn't sell well at all to their main demographic. Plus, if they sold adult ones, they'd most likely get in trouble for selling what's basically porn.
> 
> You'll probably have to stick to shopping online.


 My friend said they had a genus at one time.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 20, 2010)

Many comic stores will sell adult comics if you provide ID, and they don't get in any trouble.  I bought some genus male that way before it was discontinued.

Gold Digger was going to be my recommendation - other than that I can think of a lot of things with one or two furry characters (Akazukin Chacha for example), but not the whole cast.  One thing I loved, but I'm not sure if it's only available on video, is Damekko Dobutsu (useless animals).  Those are animated shorts aimed at children, but they are very cute and funny so adults enjoy them too.


----------

